# Newly Pregnant and on Baby Aspirin and Cyclogest pessaries



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies,

I have been put on Baby Aspirin 75mg one a day and Cyclogest 200mg one a day. 

Has anyone been or on these?

i'm thinking of taking everything at night so i have them all at once. 

I have to keep taking metformin 1500 a day until i'm told otherwise.

Also i have to have scans from 6 weeks then every 2 weeks onwards



i'm really nerves as i we never thought we would get here after having 3 MCs 


xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I took Cyclogest 200mg twice a day, morning and night, from BFP to 14 weeks. It did the trick for me -- 5 losses without Cyclogest, 4 strong pregnancies with it.

Hang in there! Early pregnancy is a horrible, scary time, but you can get through it. PM me if you ever want to talk.

:hugs:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Thank you :) well i took my aspirin and the did the pessarie. it felt very strange at first like i had put a tampon in lol then when i got up i only had like a small leak. Did they put u on 400mg right from the beginning? i'm on Metformin too so maybe that helps my progesterone levels still :)

i think i will start to enjoy it more now cos i know i have my meds in me :) xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I was on 400mg a day right from the beginning, but I didn't have any aspirin or anything else with it. I started spotting this pregnancy at 5 weeks, but as soon as I started the Cyclogest that stopped -- at 25 weeks this baby's going strong!!

I'm glad you're feeling a little happier now the meds are kicking in. When you've had losses early pregnancy is a terrible, scary uncertain time of shuffling from hope to total fear.

Hope the rest of your pregnancy is healthy and boring!!


----------

